

Internet Explorer 10 Release Preview - dherken
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/internet-explorer/downloads/ie-10/worldwide-languages

======
Animus7
I just realized this:

Companies totally unaffiliated with Windows manage to produce browsers that
have bleeding-edge feature parity all the way from XP through 8 (not to
mention two other major OSes).

But when the company that fucking makes Windows manages to make their (less
functional) browser work with a single version of a single OS they themselves
produce and support, it's a news item.

~~~
melling
The situation is much better than it used to be. However, consider that for
many web developers, a quick transition from IE9 to IE10 will be a big
improvement. Microsoft's sheer size and impact makes it news.

------
tzaman
If there was a time for Microsoft to make amends for all the bullshit we, web
developers had to put up with in the past 10 years or so, it is now. Hopefully
they'll catch up with Firefox and Chrome.

~~~
meaty
Versus the bullshit we have to put up from the other vendors who throw out new
features which everyone else has to pick up via peer pressure even though they
are poorly designed?

~~~
tomelders
If you're using advanced features because of peer-pressure, then more fool
you.

If you're using advanced features because you've found a use for them, but
you're not using SASS and mixins (or similar), then again, more fool you

The other vendors are actually churning out progress and the burden or
integrating that progress into your work is entirely optional. Microsoft can't
even implement years old specs, and the burden associated with their inability
to create even a bog basic browser is not optional.

~~~
meaty
Which says the whole thing is a broken mess...

~~~
tomelders
The specs or the new features?

------
melling
What makes this potentially very interesting is that Microsoft is suppose to
push out IE10 to most Win7 users after it's released. Within 12 months IE10
could be the most used IE browser. Hopefully, approaching 20% market share.

------
shrikant
Does anyone have any thoughts on the browser itself?

I'm using it right now and first impressions are that it's (subjective..)
ridiculously fast, compared to IE9.

Gmail, Google Calendar and Reader are really snappy, and more importantly,
(imho) the biggest UX annoyance has been dealt with: a new tab opens up and is
ready for use instantly.

~~~
tomelders
It's yesterdays browser, tomorrow.

That may sound trite, because it is. It's also true.

It's IE9 with IE10's substandard HTML, JS and CSS stuff shoehorned in. That
doesn't even make for a better IE9, it makes for a completely different beast
of a browser.

Realistically, I'm only ever going to use it to browser test, so for me and
possibly everyone else here on HN, the most important feature is going to be
the developer tools. And in this version of IE What's not to like?

Everything. That's what. All it's good for is checking the console, but even
then it's like having your debugging info spoken to you by a special needs kid
with a lisp. Objects are still just the ever useless [object Object]. Minor
javascript errors are enough to send it into a tailspin, followed up by an
inevitable crash. I still don't understand why the console displays line
numbers as links when clicking them does nothing. Profiler and Network, yeah,
they do their job ok-ish, but they do the bare minimum.

Also, I wonder: when they had the meeting at Microsoft to decide what to call
the "disable cache" option, which bight spark suggested "Always refresh from
server" would be the best label to properly convey the feature. Probably the
same bright spark who decided to make it do absolutely nothing so you still
have to empty the cache every fucking time anyway.

My rating: 0/10. As far as I can tell, there's not one single aspect of it
that's in any way better than anything the competition offers. Zero "things"
that could earn it even a solitary point.

I'm sick to the back teeth of IE and it's bullshit. Three sarcastic cheers for
yet another turd we all have to work late to support.

~~~
ZoFreX
Has the HTML/CSS inspector been updated at all?

~~~
preavy
In Chrome I'm used to being able to right-click on part of the page and go
straight into Inspect Element. IE 10 still doesn't have that. As far as I can
see, there's no autocomplete in the console.

I would also really miss one or two extensions, and bookmark sync across
machines. So I don't think IE 10 is a contender for my main browser. Very
taken with the text rendering though.

------
JuDue
Hearing mixed messages about this.

Does IE10 allow itself to software update?

If we could just have a proper implementation of that, it might mean avoiding
a rerun of IE6 lingering for several years?

------
Toshio
Fascinating. This is another way for them to send a clear message to the
hundreds of millions of xp users out there who looked at 7 and rejected it:
"We don't care about you, use the latest Chrome if you must".

And then they keep wondering why ie's market share is dropping like a rock.

~~~
meaty
Considering the amount of people who whinge incessantly about the latest and
greatest browser not being used, why would they then whinge that the latest
operating system isn't?

So much double-think.

~~~
mmcnickle
At the risk of engaging someone who clearly has an axe to grind, the barrier
to upgrading a browser is hardly comparable to upgrading an operating system.

~~~
gmac
For a decent-sized constituency, the barrier is exactly the same: they haven't
got admin rights, and the IT department installed/mandates the version they
have.

And for another too: the large proportion of people who have no idea what
either an OS or a browser is.

It's a mistake to imagine that everyone (and perhaps even a majority) either
understands or has control of their computing.

